

Tumblr is "The Easiest Platform To Share Yourself" - transburgh
http://www.centernetworks.com/tumblr-howard-lindzon-interview

======
MuddyMo
It hosts tumbleblogs for free. What is a tumbleblog? At
<http://www.tumblr.com/faqs> they say: "If blogs are journals, tumblelogs are
scrapbooks [or] slightly more structured blogs that make it easier, faster,
and more fun to post and share stuff you find or create.

A different take at this YC.news item:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=72996>

~~~
bootload
_"... It hosts tumbleblogs for free. ..."_

In exchange for inferring anything they want enticing you with a low cost. In
this case free. Owning and controlling your own data is going to be a big
theme as the markets mature. Taking control of your own data makes it possible
to control who can infer, how you license it.

Sure it's not free, it is inconvenient. But it means you have the ultimate say
on who gets access. Your friends? acquaintances? even anonymous cowards?
Probably the biggest advantage is the grubby marketers who ultimately sell by
inference from your data can be held at bay.

~~~
rms
Are you saying that tumbleblogs takes copyright over the content that people
publish there? I thought that all the hosted blogging platforms let people own
their own data.

~~~
bootload
_"... Are you saying that tumbleblogs takes copyright over the content that
people publish there? ..._ "

Hey rms, no. Not copyright but control of content and through that the ability
to infer. As you know I have this thing with letting third party sites have
control of your data. For example by control I mean release this bit of
information with _"all rights reserved"_ , another _"creative commons,
Attribution NonCommercial NoDerivs"_.

I know these sites are easy to use, cheap and share. There is a cost. Maybe
I'm arguing a point others don't care about. There is a better way to share.

_"... I thought that all the hosted blogging platforms let people own their
own data. ..."_

What about _meta-data_? What about the logs. Depends what you mean by "their
own data". I may seem to be arguing the extreme case but there are other ways
you can share your data without third party social sites. It's just they
haven't been invented yet. To put the third party out of business and take
control of your own data is an interesting idea ... at least to me.

------
zandorg
I want to see a Web 2.0 startup called UrGrammr.com - just for the irony.

------
Tichy
Can somebody give a short summary of what Tumblr is? The video is unwatchable
for me - they should have used YouTube...

~~~
alaskamiller
tumblr is like blogger, with less features. it helps people setup even more
inane things called tumblelogs: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tumblelog>

